# Licht im Teich - Anfängerfragen



## Gerkleck (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

endlich haben wir das Teichprojekt in Angriff genommen und in den Osterferien fleissig gebuddelt. Als Anfänger haben wir uns für die Technik professionelle Hilfe bgzl. Filter/Pumpe & Co genommen, doch beim Thema Licht haben wir noch keine überzeugende Antwort bekommen.

Das Schalenbecken ist ca. 3,5x2,5m groß und wir möchten das Licht in die Wand einlassen, wie man das in einem Schwimmbad machen würde, da dies das Licht schöner aussehen lässt. Die große Frage ist jetzt die Wattzahl und Anzahl der Scheinwerfer, denn wir wollen die geplanten Fische ja nicht mit Flakscheinwerfern blenden.
Im Handel haben wir 50W, 75W und 300w gefunden. Was wäre denn eurer Meinung nach richtig?

Im voraus vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Gruss


Gerkleck


----------



## Harald (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Licht im Teich - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo Gerleck,

die von Dir gewählten Wattzahlen sind schon recht erheblich.

Ich habe in meinem Teich nur Niedervoltlampen mit 2 bis 5 Watt, aus meiner Sicht sorgen sie für ausreichend Licht im Teich. Ich mag die Beleuchtung auch eher dezent.

Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle aber auch überlegen, ob ich das Becken für die Beleuchtung beschädige. Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie es mit der Stabilität aussieht, wenn Du Löcher hineinschneidest, mit der Dichtigkeit kann es aber mit der Zeit auf jeden Fall Probleme geben.


----------



## Gerkleck (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Licht im Teich - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo Harald,

du sprichst genau meine Befürchtungen an, dass solche Lichter viel zu hell sind.
Zaubern deine Niedervoltlampen nur Lichtpunkte oder langt das um diesen schönen Flächeneffekt zu bekommen?

Danke für die Hilfe!

Gruss

Gerkleck


----------



## Thorsten (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Licht im Teich - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo Harald, hallo Gerkleck,

das ist jetzt eine ernst gemeinte Frage!

Wofür braucht man das?

Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn das Wasser grünlich gefärbt ist (was es ja meistens ist), kann man(n) dann überhaupt noch etwas sehen?

Wie oft müssen die Lampen gereingt werden, die Algen doch auch zu oder?


----------



## Gerkleck (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Licht im Teich - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo Torsten,

ich kann natürlich nur sagen, wie es aussehen soll und wie ich es einmal gesehen habe.

Natürlich ist das Wasser grün und Nachts Fische beobachten ist auch nicht das Ziel. Aber wenn es dunkel ist und die Lampen an sind war/ist in dem Teich, von dem ich die Idee her habe, die *ganze *Wasserfläche hell. Die Oberfläche hat dabei den Schein zurückgespiegelt, d.h. man war nicht geblendet und das doch trübe Teichwasser hat den Lichtschein gestreut. Der ganze Teich sah wie ein leuchtender Fleck aus. Richtig schön! Leider habe ich keine Kamera dabeigehabt, kann also keine Photos posten.
Die Reinigungsproblematik lässt mich auch einen Wandeinbau bevorzugen, denn sonst muss man reinsteigen und die Teile rausholen. 
Dicht sollte es sein, ist bei Schwimmbädern ja auch dicht.

Gruss

Gerkleck


----------



## StefanS (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Licht im Teich - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo,

ich will jetzt versuchen, weder oberlehrerhaft noch verletzend zu klingen. Eine Beleuchtung im Teich halte ich für amateurhaften Anfängerkram - frage einmal, wer hier eine Beleuchtung im Teich hat... Und das nicht etwa, weil die Damen und Herren etwa schwer von Begriff sind und noch nie etwas von einer Poolbeleuchtung gehört haben  .

In meinem Pool habe ich selbstverständlich auch eine Beleuchtung. 2 x 300 Watt. Es versuchen wohl nur deshalb keine Flugteuge, hier zu landen  , weil praktisch jeder so etwas hat und sie nicht wissen, wo die Piste denn verlaufen soll  . Jedenfalls: Für einen winzigen Gartenteich sind selbst 50 Watt _erheblich _zu hell. Ich würde - wenn überhaupt - an 5 Watt (vielleicht zwei, drei Stück davon) denken oder noch besser an LEDs, da gibt es wohl etwas. LEDs haben den Vorteil, dass ihre Lebensdauer die des Teiches deutlich übersteigt. Man muss also nicht mehr öffnen, was man einmal dicht bekommen hat. Vergleiche mir einem Pool sind aber dennoch unangebracht: Beim Pool sind die Wände absolut gerade und glatt, der Scheinwerfer wird letztlich an die Folie angeflanscht (wenn auch durch den Beton etc. gehalten) und ist völlig autonom: Sollte ein Lampentausch erforderlich werden, nimmt man das gesamte Lampengehäuse aus der (durchfluteten) Außenschale heraus und nimmt - dem langen Kabel sei Dank - den Lampentausch auf dem Trockenen vor. Ein Teich, und erst recht eine Fertigschale ist im Vergleich extrem gewölbt und vor allem eine Schale dürfte nicht dicht zu bekommen sein, wenn nicht der Scheinwerfer speziell für sie vorgesehen ist und die Öffnungen nicht bereits eingebracht sind. Damit wäre nämlich die Position festgelegt.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle schauen, ob ich nicht eine Kugel oder etwas ähnliches finde, was man an Beleuchtung in den Teich hineinlegen kann. Oder besser: Ich würde es gleich ganz bleiben lassen. Wenn Licht im Garten, dann an Land und effektiv platziert. Das würde ich selbst für einen naturnahen Teich ohne Fische so vorschlagen. Eine Beleuchtung hat m.E. in einem Teich nichts verloren - auch wenn ein paar Hersteller glauben, dass sich damit noch ein paar Nischen-Euro herausschlagen lassen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Doris (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Licht im Teich - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo Gerklek

Wir haben unseren Teich nun die 2. Saison. Wir haben uns im letzten Jahr Lampen für den Teich zugelegt. Es sind beleuchtete Steine, 3x20W, 12V. Wir haben sie nur in eine "Ecke" des Teiches gesetzt, so dass die Fische es sich aussuchen können, ob sie nun im Licht oder im dunkeln schwimmen wollen. 

Diese Lampen sind jedoch sehr selten an, ich habe lieber Teelichter am Teichrand stehen, das ist viel romantischer.

Obendrein haben wir in der anderen Ecke 2 Glaslampen auf der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen. (Eigentlich waren es mal drei, aber uns ist beim Auspacken das Glas der einen Lampe kaputt gegangen. Sie liegt nun abgeklebt am Teichrand,und brennt dann unter Klebeband vor sich hin 
Diese Lampen sind schon öfter mal an, weil sie auch nur punktweise Licht geben. Auch im Sonnenschein wirken diese Lampen.

Es kommt jedoch auf darauf an, aus welcher Sicht man diese Lampen betrachtet. Hier mal zwei Bilder  zum Vergleich: 

*einfach* nur fotografiert

 
*so kann man sie auch sehen*

Wir haben aber auch sofort Kabel verlegt, dass wir den Teich vom Teichrand her beleuchten können und das wird sicherlich noch kommen, aber im Moment sind andere Dinge vorrangig.

@ Thorsten
Vielleicht würdest du ja mit Hilfe von Lampen deine entlaufenen ähm... enthüpften Froggis irgendwo in eurem Teich sichten


----------



## Gerkleck (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Licht im Teich - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo allerseits,

erst mal vielen Dank für alle Antworten. 
StefanS: eine Sorge, ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen, sonst würde ich nicht fragen.

Der Hinweis mit den LEDs und der Wattstärke ist gut und ich werde den Rat befolgen. Licht im Teich würde ich schon gerne haben...
Die Idee von Doris Teile des Teichs unterschiedlich schalten zu können ist gut und werde ich umsetzen.

Die Schale, die wir verwenden ist nicht rund, sondern die Wände sind gerade. Die Dichtigkeit ist also nicht ganz so problematisch.

Also mache ich mich auf die Suche nach LEDs machen.

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!

Gruss


gerkleck


----------



## Harald (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Licht im Teich - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo Thorsten,

die Frage, wofür man Beleuchtung im Teich braucht, kann sicher niemand beantworten. Man kann aber genauso die Frage stellen, wofür man eine Beleuchtung im Garten, abseits der Wege, benötigt.

Sicher geht es weniger um die Frage, ob man es braucht, als mehr um die Frage, ob man es schön findet.

Ich habe Lampen im Teich und finde es im Dunkeln auch absolut ansprechend. Es ist zwar richtig, dass sich auch Algen auf den Lampen bilden, bei mir ist bisher dieses Problem aber fast zu vernachlässigen gewesen. Alle paar Wochen, habe ich sie mit einem Finger (also ohne irgendwelche Mittel) sauber geputzt.

Da ich auch recht klares Wasser im Teich habe, machen sich die Lampen recht gut.


----------



## lotta (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Licht im Teich - Anfängerfragen*

hallo  waitender, 
ich denke da bist du n bissel spät dran
schau mal aufs Datum, der Beiträge
Mach dir nix draus, ist mir am Anfang auch schon mal passiert, 
drum musste ich eben herzhaft lachenlol


----------

